# Limassol Immigration office



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm looking for info on where to hand in the MEU1A form in Limassol

Is the immigration office still behind D Nicolaou in zakaki?

I found this image which is labeled "immigration unit" but I don't know how old it is

Panoramio - Photo of Immigration Unit in Limassol


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mta said:


> I'm looking for info on where to hand in the MEU1A form in Limassol
> 
> Is the immigration office still behind D Nicolaou in zakaki?
> 
> ...


It is on Franklin D Roosvelt Avenue, behind the DIY shop. The picture is correct,

But you need to go there and book an appointment before you hand in the MEU1A


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

Ok thanks - physically go in and book the appointment with passport.

The number for immigration is actually 25805641 not the number shown here

CYPRUS POLICE - Immigration Office


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mta said:


> Ok thanks - physically go in and book the appointment with passport.
> 
> The number for immigration is actually 25805641 not the number shown here
> 
> CYPRUS POLICE - Immigration Office


Yes you need to go there. Then you will also get a list with documents needed. Without them they will not accept your application


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

Well that threw up a few surprises that aren't on the MEU1A

Rental agreement "must be signed and stamped by a revenue officer and also a certified officer or mukhtar"

Any ideas?

Ok I found this on another site, it's a few years old but hopefully still relevant:

You need to go to your local tax office. I only know the one in Limassol, which is above the post office on Gladstonos Street. Ask at the main desk and they will tell you which counter to go to. Take cash with you as they charge for this, in the region of 30+ Euros, and will not take a credit/debit card unless you can prove you are registered with social insurance and income tax. Also take ID, in fact take everything that you have prepared for Immigration, that way you should have everything at hand should they ask for it. Also you may need a copy of the property owner's ID, and tax number.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mta said:


> Well that threw up a few surprises that aren't on the MEU1A
> 
> Rental agreement "must be signed and stamped by a revenue officer and also a certified officer or mukhtar"
> 
> ...


The income tax office is still above the post office. There you buy stamps. But it is cheaper. I think we paid 12 euro last year. Then you go to the mukhtar and get it stamped. We also had to get a document stamped by him that stated that we not only rented the place, we also lived there


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

Ok great, any ideas where I can find the great mukhtar? Does he live in the mountains? And more importantly will he also want a sum of monies?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mta said:


> Ok great, any ideas where I can find the great mukhtar? Does he live in the mountains? And more importantly will he also want a sum of monies?


Where will you live? Most villages has its own mayor. And it is free


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

Ok I think the mukhtar is only required if you live in a small town or village - will check out the tax office. Thanks


----------



## Geordiehandbag (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi - opening up an old thread here but we are now in a similar situation. We have had our rental agreement stamped by the Village President and then trotted off down to the post office for the revenue stamp. We were given four postal stamps for which we were charged €5.50. We asked what we do with these stamps but the lady behind the counter didn't know. Where do we stick them? Do they have to verified? Who is the revenue officer? Many thanks for any advice.


----------

